# Source for DPTA FE



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Source for DPTA FE?*

Anyone know of a good source to purchase DPTA iron in powder form in Canada?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

hendy8888 said:


> Anyone know of a good source to purchase DPTA iron in powder form in Canada?


Not exactly what you're looking for but I get my Trace + Iron from these guys, only Canadian distributor I could find for Plantex CSM+B

http://www.canadianaquatics.com/equipment/equipment.htm


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Perfect online source actually, thanks. Does anyone know a local place in the GTA? I find hydroponic stores don't carry the iron.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

hendy8888 said:


> Perfect online source actually, thanks. Does anyone know a local place in the GTA? I find hydroponic stores don't carry the iron.


No problem. I've yet to see it sold at any of the hydroponic stores; I've even been to a few where I've asked for "CSM+B" and they have no idea what I'm talking about  pretty basic knowledge for any hydroponic store I'd think?

I'm not too sure if this would be the same or not but at teacher's supply stores they carry "iron filings" maybe check them out or a science supply store.

Alternatively here's another online link : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Iron-fertili...able-up-to-pH-7-5-water-soluble-/121388010067


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

I think most of the hydroponic stores sell Plant Prod micro mix. It's close to but not exactly the same as csm+b. I have the same issue that most stores are not knowledgeable about the fertilizers we are interested in.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is a source for Iron fertilizer. If this is what you looking for. 
http://www.theplantguy.org/PlantGuys-Chelated-Iron-13-EDTA-as-chelator_p_130.html


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Ryan, I have seen that in my search. Great price and free shipping. Only problem is that it uses EDTA as the chelator and its not stable in our high ph tap water. I'm specifically looking for the DPTA which can be used in a wider range of ph values.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok i see. No problem.



hendy8888 said:


> Thanks Ryan, I have seen that in my search. Great price and free shipping. Only problem is that it uses EDTA as the chelator and its not stable in our high ph tap water. I'm specifically looking for the DPTA which can be used in a wider range of ph values.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey hendy, I do .2ppm mixes on its own and .1ppm mix with my csm+b squit bottles if you want. I use straight DTPA. My CSM + B is just like trpica mix plus more DTPA iron for our conditions. One of my secrets to getting crazy vibrant colours in my red plants.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Theplantguy now has 200 gram DPTA iron for $15.99 with free shipping if anyone else is looking. He also mentioned it will be 20% off during the holidays too. 
http://www.theplantguy.org/PlantGuys-Chelated-Iron-11-DTPA-Makes-2-Litres-FREE-SHIPPING_p_1102.html


----------

